# Je t’envoie deux documents "dont" un plan du quartier



## breezeofwater

Ciao a tutti, > Sto cercando di dire in italiano “dont” nella frase di seguito: >> “Je t’envoie ci-joint deux documents envoyés par l’hôtel, dont un plan du quartier qui peut leur être utile.” >>> Un tentativo : “Ti invio in allegato due documenti inviati dal hotel, di cui (?) una pianta stradale del quartiere che può essergli utile.” >>>> Che ve ne pare? Tante grazie a voi in anticipo! >BW


----------



## jeff depeau

Direi che così va bene.
Ma se vuoi puoi anche dire: “…, di cui uno è una pianta stradale del quartiere che può essergli utile.”


----------



## breezeofwater

Super! Grazie mille Jeff per la velocità con cui mi hai risposto! (con cui? anchè qui va bene? ) >BW


----------



## jeff depeau

Sì va bene anche qui.


----------



## breezeofwater

Allora non stava cosi male!  Grazie infinite!  >BW


----------



## breezeofwater

Grazie matou, allora cosi si puo anche dire "tra cui"? >BW


----------



## matoupaschat

Mah, è forse meglio seguire il parere di un madrelingua .
Ciao.


----------



## jeff depeau

Sì, direi che si può dire anche: “Ti invio in allegato due documenti inviati dal hotel, tra cui una pianta stradale del quartiere che può essergli utile.”


----------



## zone noire

breezeofwater said:


> Un tentativo : “Ti invio in allegato due documenti inviati dal hotel, di cui (?) una pianta stradale del quartiere che può essergli utile.” >>>>



Solo per segnalare un errore sfuggito: *dall'hotel.

*


----------



## roanjf

jeff depeau said:


> Sì, direi che si può dire anche: “Ti invio in allegato due documenti inviati dal hotel, tra cui una pianta stradale del quartiere che può essergli utile.”


Credo che la più corretta sia:"Ti spedisco in allegato due documenti inviati dall'hotel, *tra cui* (ché si sottintendono i suddetti documenti) una pianta stradale del quartiere che può sempre essergli/tornargli utile.”


----------

